# What to expect from a 4 week old....



## Unforgiving (Jul 27, 2014)

So, tommorow I get to visit my pup for the first time. 

Well, at least one of them will be my pup. The breeder has 3 bitches which have whelped all within 3 days of each other, so there are 3 litters, all close to being the same age. 

Tommorow I am visiting family near the breeder, so have spoken to him and will be calling by to see the puppies tommorow, who are now around 4 weeks old. 

Now, previously the breeder has said he will select the right puppy for the homes, and I trust him absolutely to do this, but just wondering at about what age does this begin? Will he be able to point out a pup at 4 weeks and say "thats yours," or will it be more of a general, meet the pups and when they are a little older he will be more likely to be choosing which is going where?

I know there are about 5 of the males going to the police, and I guess the rest to homes around the country as he is a pretty good breeder. 

Also, what else can I really expect at 4 weeks, not much??


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Not much.  They should all be curious, social and want to explore if taken out of their whelping area. Otherwise I really like looking at a litter for the first time around 5 weeks. This is when they start to become fun. 4 weeks is the ultra cute stage, though.


----------



## Unforgiving (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks! Yeah, I read somewhere that 5 is when they start to wean off the mother, it just so happened that today was when Im over in that direction.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Seven weeks is when puppies need to be temperament tested as that shows you a reliable picture of their personality. Before and after they do change a lot.
At what age does he let them go? 3 litters is a lot to take care off.
Watch the adult dogs and see how they react to you. it gives you an idea what to expect from your pup.


----------



## Unforgiving (Jul 27, 2014)

He lets them go at 8 weeks.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

can't answer your question, but i would stop by wallmart and by the cheapest pair shoes or sneaks an put them on in the car before i walked i. i just wouldn't want to track any thing in, nor track anything home. but thats me being over cautious.


----------



## Unforgiving (Jul 27, 2014)

So what I thought would be a fleeting visit to see pups and parents turned into a couple hour visit. I met the pups from all three bitches who are still separate but when weaned next week will be put together into one big lot. 

He has earmarked at this stage a pup from one of the litters for me, based only on being a male at this stage but he temperement tests in a few weeks. He was a very nice guy and seemed very knowledgeable in lots of different areas of feeding, raising and training so we talked for quite a while. 

The mum was nice and calm, the dad was real high energy so will be interesting to see how the pups turn out. Getting very excited now can't wait to bring him home.


----------

